# Android Market 3.3.11



## increduloustoo (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/01/download-android-market-3-3-11-adds-new-settings-default-auto-update-update-over-wi-fi-only-shortcuts-and-more/


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the update. i know i say this alot but the dinc2 section here and at xda are pretty quiet. nice roms available but not alot of posts or conversations.


----------

